# Gene Cafe small roasts?



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Has anyone tried roasing smaller weights in the gene cafe, say 100g?

Looking to play about a bit with some beans tonight, but dont really want to keep wasting 230g....

Cheers


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi froggy I initially used 225g batch size for my first couple of roasts but now use one standard batch size of 250g.

Apparently you can roast down to 100g with the gene but you will be changing another variable by doing this as the smaller batch size will alter roast timings.

ie less beans = Gene heats up faster but the resulting roast can take longer because there are less beans to trap heat energy.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Smaller roasts less than 225 grms can be uneven because less beans tend to heat up to different levels.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cheers fellas, i thought the less bean mass would cause issues as the heat would pass through easier. Guess ill have to source some cheap beans to play with.


----------



## golden1 (Jan 21, 2012)

you *can* roast only 100g in a gene cafe.. but i wouldn't recommend it. ..

things happen a little TOO fast, and if you blink, you can miss important things happening.

you shouldnt roast more than 300g in a gene cafe.. mainly because after it's dried, and past first crack, the roasting chamber will be too full ... and the beans wont have room to move around correctly.

you shouldnt really roast less than 150g.. mainly becuase that's about the lowest amount i feel confident in getting an even roast with.. and because that's also the lowest ammount i feel safe looking at, deciding that it's ready, and hitting cool... * i've tried doing 100g, and by the time they cooled, they were WELL into a french roast, and far too dark..


----------

